# honda gc160 governor question



## Jedsdead (Feb 27, 2016)

I was hoping for a bit of basic information. I have a Honda gc160 motor on a pressure washer and my governor arm does not move back to the idle position, it stays in full throttle position. When I push the control arm down to slow, the idle spring just goes slack. There seems to be nothing to push the governor arm back away from the carburetor. What is supposed to move the governor arm to the slow position...is the governor control arm spring supposed to move it (looks like it only is used to pull the arm to the fast position, but not meant to push it back), is the throttle valve on the carb supposed to push it back, or is there supposed to be tension on the governor shaft that rotates it back counter-clockwise? 

When the governor arm is off the shaft (and the r-pin removed), the shaft will turn freely counterclock wise, and can be rotated back clockwise...but there is no tension on this shaft.

Thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Since you had the governor loosen you need to the static adjustment. THe following is how most mechanical govenors static adjust is set:

*Adjusting The "Static" Setting On A Mechanical Governor* 
The following procedure eliminates play in a mechanical governor between the governor crank (the arm that protrudes from the crankcase) and governor system components inside the crankcase. This procedure does not apply if your engine has a pneumatic governor.


 Loosen the clamp bolt on the governor crank until the governor lever moves freely.
 Move the throttle plate linkage until the throttle plate is wide open. (To find the wide-open position, first position the throttle lever against the idle speed screw or a fixed stop plate. The throttle is wide open when it is all the way in the opposite direction.) Note the governor arm's direction of rotation as you move the throttle plate to the wide-open position. This is important for the next step.
 With the throttle plate wide open, use a nut driver or wrench to turn the governor shaft in the same direction that the governor arm traveled.
 Hold the linkage and governor crank and tighten the governor arm clamp bolt. Move the linkage manually to make sure there is no binding.
 Some engines contain a shorter, smaller, "secondary" governor spring to discourage stalls when the engine is operating at idle under a light load. Under these conditions, the secondary spring keeps the engine at a "governed idle" speed slightly above its true idle speed. The idle speed screw is always set at less than the engine's governed idle speed. The procedure for adjusting governed idle varies depending on the engine model


----------

